# Bowtech..... Eventually :)



## BushPig (Jun 22, 2007)

Howzit Guys,


Finally I got my Bowtech Today, I didnt get the Old Glory as originally Planned, but managed to organise a Bowtech Allegiance 06, Get the bow next weekend, STOKED !! now to start with some serious shooting.

Have been away for a while, as i was unemployed. BACK ONLINE !!

Hope you guys are all well, Wild Africa Hunting Mag Rocks heheheh.


Bushpig


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

congrats......good buy.....

happy shooting


----------



## Bow Commander (Aug 19, 2006)

Congrats on the purchase, gotta love the '06 line.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Congratulations, you will love it.
My '06 ally was one of the best bows I have ever owned. Just fit me perfectly and much faster than anything else I have since bought. Sure do miss it.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

The Allegiance is a very good, solid bow. You are going to have a great time with it. Congrats!


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

this is funny *****............Yo Bushpig!!!! it's me, Hardy


----------



## BushPig (Jun 22, 2007)

Lol..... Hardy !!


Thanks for the Great Bow !! it is truely awesome.... My Girlfriend still wont let me sleep with it.....JKs

After tuning, the bow is shooting so Perfectly for me. Thanks for all the help with the setup and accesories.

See ya at KPAC on Sat.

Gavin:wink:


----------

